
A History of Ridiculously Big Companies - heshamg
https://www.fool.com/investing/general/2012/08/22/a-history-of-ridiculously-big-companies.aspx
======
heshamg
"That would place its modern-day valuation in the $7.4 trillion range, making
the Dutch East India Company the largest company in history."

